# how many Cabers have ridden 100 miles on a bike all at once?



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm an old fart now, and have no plans to do another, but back when I was young and handsome I'd usually go on a couple 100 mile club rides every summer.  

the last long ride I did was 100 K (60 miles) in 1996 when I was 36 after a long summer of mountain biking and losing 40 pounds. the furthest I have ridden in the last couple years was only about 15 miles. 

just curious who else is masochistic and loves to punish their bodies.


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2019)

Did it all the time in my teens.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2019)

I've done it twice now.
Last week on my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
I'm 55 now; and meet more seasoned riders all the time.
@fattyre @TR6SC @SKPC


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2019)

one more question. how many Cabers know how far 100 miles actually is?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> how many Cabers know how far 100 miles actually is?



It's 15 miles from the Wedge in Newport to the Water tower in Sunset beach, round-trip 30 miles.
I rode it 3 times consecutively, with 5 miles each way from my house.
I left a little after 5 am and got home just after 4 pm.
I had lunch for close to an hour, and stopped 4 or 5 times when I wanted to.
I was not in a hurry; it was for fun; I will do it again.
When I left Marty @cyclingday after lunch, I had 1 more loop to do, which took me a little over 3 hours.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2019)

Back when I was in my 20s, I woke up and realized that it was the Summer Solstice. Since it was the longest day of the year, I wanted to do something that would take all day.
So, I jumped on my Raleigh Competition GS and headed for San Diego.
I left around 6:00ish in the morning, and returned around 5:00ish in the evening.
I rode straight through to the town of La Jolla, which is just north of San Diego, stopped long enough to eat a sandwich, and then headed back.
The Camp Pendleton Marine Corp Base is just about the half way point, and was pretty tough to get through on the way back.
That was about the 120 mile mark, and was like crossing the Sahara Desert.
It’s only 17 miles across, but that seemed like the longest 17 miles of my life.
When I got to the Camp Ground at San Onofre State Beach, I came across a Roach Coach selling food to the campers, so I stopped to eat a Snickers Bar and drink a Coke.
That was like an injection of EPO to Lance Armstrong!
I got back on my bike, and felt like a new man.
I didn’t have any more trouble the rest of the way, and I made it home just a little past the 11 hour mark.
As near as I could determine, the mileage total was about 162.
I had ridden 100 miles before and since, but that was the most miles I have ever ridden in one day.
I had a long soak in the Jacuzzi afterward and thought about the day and all of the encounters I had along the way.
I’m glad I did it, but I knew then, that I probably would  never do that again.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 18, 2019)

Nope. Never. Kind of want to, though. Was thinking about this earlier today, in fact. Most I've ridden was 40-50 miles, and that was on a 1987 Trek 560 in my 20s. Most I've done recently has been 20 miles. I've never set any goals, so I don't really have any idea what my limits were, or are now.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 18, 2019)

I rode STP (Seattle to Portland) 10 times from 1995 to 2006.  Three of those times i rode on a 49 Schwinn Hornet.  We rode 126 miles on day 1 and 74 miles on day 2.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 18, 2019)

My two mtb buddies and I did the 101 mile White Rim trail near Moab counter clockwise in one day in 2003.  We did it as a pure loop unsupported on a hot 90 degree cloudless day car to car/  4,000 feet of climbing. 8.25 hrs. ride time 11.5 total time.  It'[s a 4x4  road with a lot of rough technical rocky terrain. There was no hiding from the sun, and I remember struggling a bit with swollen feet. The heat was relentless, and we were suffering under and because of it.  Planned on and did beg water from tour rigs that we came upon during the day.  It was a tough ride in the heat, and I remember I couldn't swallow food after 85 miles.  After 85, we had to climb the Shaffer Trail, about 1800 vertical feet straight up so that was really not fun to suffer climbing up.  I was 2nd up to the top of the climb right behind one of my buddies where we came up onto a tour rig parked at the top. We all had at least 4 full 16 oz cups of the coldest and most refreshing ice water I have ever had the chance to drink. Each one within 30 seconds.  The cold beer(s) at our rig and a fine meal in Moab later in the eve was icing on the cake and just the best thing ever. We were kings at 47yrs. of age.
     I have done many road/pavement centuries but nothing really compared to that day on the white rim at pace.  I really enjoy the longer rides when I can work one in .  It is worth trying and very rewarding.  Another standout ride I have done was a sunrise to sunset Solstice ride 10yrs ago.   It was about 82 miles and  9700 feet of climbing & 100% single-track.  Legs were shot.   I have a bunch of slog stories!
     Marty's 160 is a long ride and not easy in any shape form or fashion nor is Marks 100.  Any 100 is a lot.  I was thinking about trying to go back to the White Rim and beat our time 16 years ago with the same two guys who I still ride with.  No problem if we pick the right temperatures and use our wiser brains.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 18, 2019)

I grew up in Visalia California, we would routinely ride up through Lemon Cove, past Three Rivers and up in the Sequoia National Forrest. It was not easy uphill in hot weather, but we often passed 100 miles. We were young and passionate!


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 18, 2019)

I've done two centuries. The first was a 10 mile loop on a 54 inch hi-wheel. It was 1985 or '86. I was half my age, Scary! 
The second was in 1994, again, it was a long time ago and it was also on a Penny Farthing. This was a point to point ride from somewhere around Stratford-upon-Avon to Peterborough. There were 12 of us on a ride across the British Isles. We started in Dingle, Ireland, and finished in Great Yarmouth, England. Furthest western point to the furthest eastern point. 12 days-750 miles. Day 10 was the Century. We did 117 in 11 hours. Doing the math, I'm due for another big ride, it's been 25 years, wow!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 18, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm an old fart now, and have no plans to do another, but back when I was young and handsome I'd usually go on a couple 100 mile club rides every summer.
> 
> the last long ride I did was 100 K (60 miles) in 1996 when I was 36 after a long summer of mountain biking and losing 40 pounds. the furthest I have ridden in the last couple years was only about 15 miles.
> 
> just curious who else is masochistic and loves to punish their bodies.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jun 18, 2019)

I rode 100 miles one time about 3 years ago when I was 60.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2019)

I lived for 10 years right by "Niles Canyon'' in Fremont, Ca.. 2 miles from a twisty flat road through the hills with a creek. half way through you could turn left an climb a pretty fair hill and the resulting down hill....if you kept going straight you have a choice of back roads. 

20 feet from my house was Alameda Creek with a dirt trail right there. the other side was paved. I got spoiled by having these places so close. if you only have an hour to ride you ride for the whole hour.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 19, 2019)

Absolutely love long rides.  Wish I had time for more.   Got to hand it to Mark @tripple3.   A century on an old cruiser?  Wow!!


My favorite 100 miler to date has been at The Wheelmen meet on Mackinaw Island on my Highwheel.  A very fun and unique ride, defiantly not the norm for me.  Top speed at 10 to 12mph all day long with no cars to worry about and an endless amount of people watching & ammeter bike rider dodging to bide the time.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Jun 19, 2019)

fattyre said:


> My favorite 100 miler to date has been at The Wheelmen meet on Mackinaw Island on my Highwheel.  A very fun and unique ride, defiantly not the norm for me.  Top speed at 10 to 12mph all day long with no cars to worry about and an endless amount of people watching & ammeter bike rider dodging to bide the time.





I've done Marinette to the north end of the Mackinac. 217 miles of quiet country cruising. 2 days and no set schedule


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 19, 2019)

Sure on
My Whizzer  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## videoranger (Jun 19, 2019)

I do it once a month. It takes four weeks since I take a break to go to work between each 25 mile cruise.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 19, 2019)

my max was 117mi. Went from NJ to philly - had a cheese steak and back. http://stevecyclestheworld.blogspot.com/2018/10/my-longest-ride-117-miles.html

I did 104mi in India in 2017 - hot as _________ http://stevecyclestheworld.blogspot.com/2017/01/day-4-test-your-metal-mettle.html

did 98 in Spain in 2018. http://stevecyclestheworld.blogspot.com/2018/02/s2-day-6-about-100-miles-of-downhill.html

and just did it this passed may in Spain/Portugal - i think it was 113mi - i havent blogged this one yet.

the key isnt the distance it is the head wind and elevations!! I can roll down hill forever with wind at my back for 100mi, if you have to climb 7000ft while putting in the miles THAT is the difference! 

me after i did 104 in india - WIPEDDDDD


----------



## bikiba (Jun 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> so I stopped to eat a Snickers Bar and drink a Coke.
> That was like an injection of EPO to Lance Armstrong!
> I got back on my bike, and felt like a new man.




No joke! I feel the same way... this past May on my solo trip - i had at least 1 - 2 snickers/coke/cafe con leches stops every day! and still lost weight!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2019)

[QUOTE="bikiba, post: 1037479, member: 66887_________ 
the key isnt the distance it is the head wind and elevations!! I can roll down hill forever with wind at my back for 100mi, if you have to climb 7000ft while putting in the miles THAT is the difference.

That’s for sure!
The downside of riding down to San Diego and back, is that you’ve got a headwind the whole way back.
There’s a few good hills along the way, but the climb up to Torrey Pines is a killer, and that comes at about the 70 mile mark.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 19, 2019)

I did a 50 mile ride once with my Boy Scout troop on my 2 speed ranger. I’m planning on doing a full century on a road bike this summer but I haven’t found the time (or a good enough route yet) the photo is one I took immediately after the ride, we stopped and started at my school


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 19, 2019)

surprised to hear of people riding old heavy iron so far. I'm going to have to get a cycling computer for my bike in my avatar and see what it can do. it's a lightweight, only 40 pounds instead of 50 like my old springer bike


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2019)

I agree.
All of my long distance rides were on road bikes.
I did do some Gonzo Mountain Bike rides, of 70+ miles, with over 10,000 feet of climbing, so those rides were actually much harder physically.
The long road ride is more of a mental thing, but you can Bonk if you’re not careful, and then your toast no matter what/where you’re riding.
The longest Vintage Ballooner ride I’ve ever done was about 50 miles.
It wasn’t really that hard to do, but it is time consuming since the pace tends to be so much slower.
On that ride, I washed out in the sand and got road rashed and bruised a couple of ribs at about mile 4, so by the time we got back, I felt like I had gone 15 rounds with Mike Tyson. Lol!


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 19, 2019)

San Francisco to Boston  in 69 days


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2019)

One of the most grueling and yet epic mountain bike rides I ever did, was with one of my best MTB buddies at the time.
We had been in the mountaineering store, Adventure 16, and they had this huge relief type topographical map of the whole state of California on the wall.
We were looking for remote single track trails in the back country of the Sierra Nevada mountains, and spotted one called the rattlesnake trail.
Because the map was in relief, we could see that it was about 11 miles downhill all the way.
We decided to take the next day off work, and go check it out. 
We got up to the meadow where the trail began at about 9:00 am, and couldn’t wait to get going.
Up in that part of the Sierras, most of those trails were made long ago, when they still allowed motorcycles up there, so the berms were perfect for two wheels.
We blasted down that thing like we were on a roller coaster.
I’m not sure what the elevation drop was, but it’s safe to say, it was many thousands of feet.
When we got to the bottom, we were at the upper Forks section of the Kern River.
Class 5 whitewater all the way.
If you look at Mt. Whitney from Lone Pine, we were on the back side of that.
We realized that we had crossed over into the Golden Trout Wilderness, and we weren’t supposed to be back there with Mountain Bikes.
We thought about going back the way we came, but loop rides are always more interesting, so we pressed on.
We ran into an old cowboy on horseback, and he was intrigued that we had gotten so far back into the wilderness on bicycles.
So we chatted with him for awhile and he told us about a hot spring that was up the canyon and had mentioned that once we got there, that it would be down hill all the way back to where we had started. 
With that juicy piece of intel, we pressed on.
Well, eventually the trail turned into a long procession of rocky stair steps, so off the bike it was, and it was Hike a Bike the rest of the way.
We eventually reached the hot springs, and it looked like something out of the Swiss Alps.
The hot springs had these little cabins built around them, and each one had a cast iron bath tub that you could regulate the temperature on.
Awesome, doesn’t even begin to describe it.
So after a nice long soak, we realized that we were in a bowl surrounded by the highest peaks in the Continental United States.
Not only wasn’t it down hill all the way, it looked like it was near vertical uphill in every direction.
By this time, it was about 4:00 in the afternoon.
This was late October, so I knew the temperature would plummet once the Sun went down.
I suggested that we just stay at the hot springs for the night, so that we wouldn’t freeze to death. We might look like a couple of prunes in the morning, but that was certainly better than the alternative.
My buddy was beginning to panic, and he wanted to press on.
On the map, we had seen a Forest Service station in a meadow at the top of the climb out.
So, off we went.
It was so steep and rocky, that we were bent at the waist with our arms stretched out pushing the bikes up the whole way.
We reached the meadow just as it was getting dark, but we could see a cabin on the far side of the meadow.
We rode around on a buttery smooth single track that felt soooo good at that point.
When we got to the cabin, we realized that it wasn’t a staffed Ranger Station, but a remote snow survey cabin for when they measure the snow pack for all of us thirsty Southern Californians.
The door had a Hasp that had been jimmied open so many times, that it was barely hanging in there.
My buddy looked through the window, and saw a stack of firewood and some sleeping bags, and pronounced, that “This place has everything we need.”
With a half hearted tug of the door lock, and it was open.
Pretty soon we had our wet socks drying by the fire, and a can of Chile Con Carne cooking on the stove.
For that one night, we felt like we had the World by the Balls.
Best nights sleep of my life.
We woke up the next morning to a light frost and about 20 degree temperatures.
There were Deer in the meadow and not a sound other than the blood rushing through our ears.
We each left a $20.00 on the counter with a note of thanks, and re fastened the door shut with some horseshoe nails, and off we rode.
We eventually got back to my truck around noon, and loaded up for the long drive home.
On the way down the mountain, I spotted a truck coming up the road that looked just like my Dads truck.
IT WAS MY DADS TRUCK!
Oh shut!
He pulled up with my buddies wife in the passenger seat and said in a stern voice,
 “ Where have you guys been?”
We explained what happened, and he was relieved, but said that we needed to stop at the Ranger Station in Kernville to call off the search party.
I asked him if we should mention breaking into the cabin, and he said, that it might be best if we just left that part out.
That old saying, about,” All’s well that ends well” was never more true.
It was tough and uncertain how that ride was going to turn out, but in the end, that’s what made it so epic.
Hands down, the best time spent in the saddle of a bike for me.
I’ll never forget how spectacular that Sierra high country was.
I never did figure out the mileage of that one, but it took us the better part of a day and half to make the loop.
Another one of those, I’m glad I did it, but I knew, I’d never be back there ever again.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 19, 2019)

^^^^ never really did an epic mountain bike ride in actual wilderness that was not 30 minutes as the crow flies to civilization. kind of hard to get too far from people here in the Bay Area, though we do have a great many trails all over the place. I had maps with all of them and every weekend would do a different one, and during the week ride the same one close to home all the time. probably never went more than 15 - 20 miles off road.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 19, 2019)

I have worked in bike shops off and on since the 80's. Every summer there would be organized rides to benefit one cause of another so I would always volunteer to ride along and fix peoples bikes when they broke down. Basically I wanted the T Shirt, but I didn't want to pay the entry free.  So when I say "Been there, done that and I got the "T" Shirt." I aint kidding. Of course now most of the shirts have shrunk down so badly some how, they no longer fit..
 I have NO Idea HOW that happens.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 19, 2019)

I am pretty sure that there were a few rides close to that when I was a kid.

The craziest ride I ever took part of, was when my younger brother (11) and I  (12) had the brilliant idea to ride our bikes to Mount Lemmon, when we lived in Tucson.

It sounded great, so I hopped on my Sting Ray and he got on his Spitfire, both bicycles of the 20" wheel variety and off we went.   We didn't make it to the summit, we only went a little past Whitetail, we were a bit tired and only had our boy scout canteens with us.

The ride back down to the valley was much quicker than the ride up the mountain.     I will say that I do not recommend this ride to anyone, on a single speed bicycle, you will feel it the next day.    As I recall, kids can do some stupid things.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 19, 2019)

I have also riden the STP(Seattle to Portland) ride once. That was in 1987 with a seminarian friend of mine.  He gave me my first road bike, a Volkscycle left behind at the Mt Angel Seminary. I did the STP on my Trek 360 road bike, riding a double century to Portland.  It was a fun accomplishment, but I don't know if i could or would do it again.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 20, 2019)

Ridden centuries (100 miles) a few times now on my trusty steed.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jun 20, 2019)

Younger days

Way back I rode from Cherry Hill to Wildwood a few times, Maybe not 100 miles but pretty close. That was on a bike I've owned since new, a Panasonic sport 1000. Still ride this bike often but lucky if I ride 20 miles a day.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Some epic rides talked of here, chapeau!
My longest rides have never reached 'the century' alas, but there's still life in the old dog yet, so who knows.
As a 16 year old I rode 54 miles every day for about 3 months on my Raleigh 'Rapide', young love makes you do crazy things!
Furthest distance personally is around 350 miles over 5 1/2 days. A roundabout route from Dieppe to Paris and back again on my 1899 Rochester, fixed gear/no brakes. Averaged around 16mph on the flatter sections. This was to celebrate turning 50 in 2016.
For 2 days in the middle of the trip I stayed in Paris to watch the finish of Le Tour, probably did another 20 miles on those days, including a morning rush hour!
@cyclingday , there is an organised 100 miler being run in Cheshire soon, exclusively for ordinaries.
We have a 100 mile sportive ride at our cycling festival in July, they are very popular over here at the moment.
Maybe we should have a special worldwide week for century rides? On unsuitable machines of course.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 20, 2019)

Since were talking epic rides, I once did a 165 mile 18,000 foot nearly all gravel road ride in just over 14 hours.   Details quickly became sketchy, since it was a beyond a complete a$$ kicking, but I do remember starting & ending in the dark being amazing, garden hoses with the coldest water ever, wild raspberries, whiskey and some guy who road a wheelie up at least a 6% grade for over 2 miles on skinny tires while chatting with the group were some of the highlights.  Although the fun didn't stop there.  An upside down stomach, tremendous muscle cramps that lingered for at least the next 24 hours along with basically not being able to walk up or down stairs.  I never rode bikes with those crazy people again.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2019)

I've ridden a hundred bikes at one time, but never more than maybe 15 miles at one time.


----------



## vincev (Jun 20, 2019)

Never on an old bike but decades ago on road nikes.Still have patches for "century rides"


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> @cyclingday , there is an organised 100 miler being run in Cheshire soon, exclusively for ordinaries.
> We have a 100 mile sportive ride at our cycling festival in July, they are very popular over here at the moment.
> Maybe we should have a special worldwide week for century rides? On unsuitable machines of course.



I have been trying to get him back out here for some more hours, but he does 30 mile r-t rides to lunch with me often.
What I'm doing is really easy compared to the _Real Riders_ that put in the hours, sweat and expensive extras.
I will do another century soon.
Marty suggested I have 3 different riding buddies meet me for each loop to make the time go by faster.
It's a ton of fun; I try to do the 40 mile loop every day I'm free; usually solo.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 21, 2019)

I used to have a recurring DREAM about touring several states...that's it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)

For some crazy idea, I’ve had this fantasy of riding coast to coast on a Schwinn Cycletruck.
It seems like the perfect steed, since you could easily carry all of your necessary gear.
 I don’t think it’s ever been done on a Cycletruck before.
I can just imagine the soul searching you’d be going through out on the Great Plains. Lol!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 21, 2019)

I did it in 2 days,camped over night. Used an old Continental,10 years ago


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy 1st day of Summer! 
I did it again today; different bike, bigger gear.
1939 Twin-bar Tiki Cruiser




Same route, 3- 30 mile loops along the beach, Wedge to Water-tower, plus 10 mile to-and-from.


----------



## PAValentine (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm 83 years old, and so far this week, Monday thru today, I've ridden around 135 miles. I ride every morning that it's not wet, or too cold in the winter. Little traffic'd neighborhood streets and city park paved trails. I do the same route every morning, riding early when it's still cool and not too many walkers on the trails. This lets me average around 13.5 MPH. All balloon tire bicycles. Oldest bikes, the same age as me, and the newest, and my 'less than favorable conditions' ride, an all aluminum 1994 'Amp Research B-4' full suspension with street tires.

Regarding the 100 miles at one sitting though, Never....

But around 1994 I did the Wichita Falls Texas "Hottern' Hell Hundred" 100k. I did that one without stopping after I was able to get started riding. I had to walk approximately the first five miles because there were so many people around me that I could not even mount my bike without hitting someone. Thousands do that event!!!
So, I have done a bit over 60 miles without ever leaving the seat! That ride was on my 1992 Serotta Colorado II Road bike, Campy equipped. I still have it but I have it on a trainer for wet days. 
I don't use it on the trail because of the 700 23 tire size. Sometimes I am forced off of the pavement, and off pavement conditions could damage the wheels...and me!


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Jun 22, 2019)

My longest single ride was 125 miles (200k) in January in NJ. Rode 4,000 miles cross country with my oldest daughter in 72 days, . Towed BOB trailers and camped the whole way. She raised $51,000 for children in Uganda thru the ride. Epic! I ditched my car a couple years ago and my 1982 Schwinn Voyaguer 11.8 is my vehicle now. I ride about 300 miles a month. Cruise around town on my 1938 CWC. I'll be 61 in two weeks.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 22, 2019)

Jim Gutacker said:


> My longest single ride was 125 miles (200k) in January in NJ. Rode 4,000 miles cross country with my oldest daughter in 72 days, . Towed BOB trailers and camped the whole way. She raised $51,000 for children in Uganda thru the ride. Epic! I ditched my car a couple years ago and my 1982 Schwinn Voyaguer 11.8 is my vehicle now. I ride about 300 miles a month. Cruise around town on my 1938 CWC. I'll be 61 in two weeks.




cross country is one of my dreams ... same style as you. Camping the whole way and taking my sweet time. im thinking when my eldest girl graduates HS before she goes to college....


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 22, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> San Francisco to Boston  in 69 days
> 
> View attachment 1017590



after a few days , you could crank out 100 miles easy , I would start about 6 or 7 a m,  and be at the next meeting place by 2 or 3 , and then do the nightly news , and interview for the newpapers, my last days coming into Beantown,, I rode 98 , 108 ,118 for my final three days, ,.....There was an awesome place in our ride It was,   called, the 3 sisters, I coasted Almost, 8 mies with my feet over the handelbars lisiting to classical music on my Walkman,  those were the days my friend-in Iowa


----------



## bmasonm (Jun 22, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm an old fart now, and have no plans to do another, but back when I was young and handsome I'd usually go on a couple 100 mile club rides every summer.
> 
> the last long ride I did was 100 K (60 miles) in 1996 when I was 36 after a long summer of mountain biking and losing 40 pounds. the furthest I have ridden in the last couple years was only about 15 miles.
> 
> just curious who else is masochistic and loves to punish their bodies.


----------



## bmasonm (Jun 22, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm an old fart now, and have no plans to do another, but back when I was young and handsome I'd usually go on a couple 100 mile club rides every summer.
> 
> the last long ride I did was 100 K (60 miles) in 1996 when I was 36 after a long summer of mountain biking and losing 40 pounds. the furthest I have ridden in the last couple years was only about 15 miles.
> 
> just curious who else is masochistic and loves to punish their bodies.



I have done many 60, 80, and 100k’s on my road bike but not 100 miles - good for you!!!


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Jun 23, 2019)

bikiba said:


> cross country is one of my dreams ... same style as you. Camping the whole way and taking my sweet time. im thinking when my eldest girl graduates HS before she goes to college....



Sometimes dreams do come true. Keep dreaming. You can't buy love or adventure!


----------



## MP12965 (Jun 23, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> It's 15 miles from the Wedge in Newport to the Water tower in Sunset beach, round-trip 30 miles.
> I rode it 3 times consecutively, with 5 miles each way from my house.
> I left a little after 5 am and got home just after 4 pm.
> I had lunch for close to an hour, and stopped 4 or 5 times when I wanted to.
> ...



 You're a stud, My friend !


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 23, 2019)

i'm 68 now and can only dream of the days when i could ride that far. when I was young and in great shape it was no problem. when I lived on the coast in santa cruz area I have done many rides at the 100 mile mark or close to it on both balloon tire'd bikes and high end road bikes over many years. but that was a long...long...long time ago. I live in the foothills now and riding is a means of exercise. sure the ride down the hill is great with a balloon tire'd bike with a morrow. its the coming back up where I have to push the bike up the hill that is a drag. I guess I am more collector than rider!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 3, 2019)

in 1974 as a Freshman at the University of SC I rode a Century ride around Lake Murray near Columbia. I had to ride 10 miles from campus to the start and back after the ride so did 120 miles that day on a cheap European 10 speed. Oh, to have those 21 year old legs today!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 3, 2019)

Great and epic stories all!

I can just imagine riding a cycle truck across Nevada and Utah, Reno to Salt Lake City, Yosemite to Tonopah and on to Cedar City. Endless ranges of low mountain ranges then coast down into the low desert and Joshua Trees, then the long 15-30 mile climb up to the next pass. Nothing but free range cattle and wild horses for 390 miles. According to Google Maps it's a 33 hour ride with 15,000 of up and 15,000 of down elevation. The stuff dreams are made of...

In the early 80s a buddy talked me into riding over the Santa Cruz mountains on back roads from my folks old place on the backside of Stevens Creek park to the Beach Boardwalk in Santa Cruz, 80 or so miles round trip, 2,600 feet up and over and back. Rode my 1974 Italvega road bike. He's still at it, last fall solo backpacked 270 miles of the Pacific Crest trail starting at the Mexican border, not bad for a 64 year old.  He's done a whole trail from Mexico to Canada a number of times in the last 40 years, a walking machine.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 12, 2019)

I went back and looked at my last December 2018 totals...*957 *from Dec 23, 2018 to Jan 22, 2019.  43 short of 1,000 miles in a month (including the 8 days I did not get on the bike) down in the flats in Cali!   I should have done one more on the 23rd to make it an official 1,000 but had to go back home.   I may have had a higher mileage count in one month last summer, but I'm not sure.  Doesn't matter really in the end, as long as you foist yourself up onto your trusty machine and go long, _that_  is what counts.  These posts here are great and a must-read for some inspiration to get out there and just do it. Long live long rides..


----------



## dave429 (Sep 12, 2019)

On an old schwinn, no, but on my modern touring bike yes. Usually involves riding for beer and pizza at the end of the route!


----------



## blackhawknj (Sep 12, 2019)

Only once years ago, on my trusty red 1979 Schwinn Superior. Set off one day, realized I had gone 65 miles, so I said I'll do 100. Got back at 2AM-my bike has a generator light and flasher. "Some day" I will do 100 on a 3-speed.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2019)

rode 32 miles on Sunday on my road bike with a dandy set of wheels and 125 PSI tires,,, did do some hills but not really a big climb, mostly flat. pretty worn out by the end. that's double my normal miles. really need to get on the bike more, seems I only ride a couple times a month these days.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Sep 26, 2019)

Two summers ago I rode from San Francisco to Monterey. 115 or so miles. Full loaded touring bike. Rained on us for a bit at the end there. Good times


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2019)

Personal Best today, October 08, 2019
120 miles on 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, with my Light Carrier bag, all day Long.
110 along the beach, 10 back and forth from home to the beach.
I will sleep good tonight!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)

You forgot the best picture of the day, Mark!


120 is easy with scenery like that.
Well, maybe not!
You still have to get on the bike and pedal away.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 10, 2019)

Incredible!! All those miles must have been due to that great 1930s aerodynamic design!! Just slices through the atmosphere...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Incredible!! All those miles must have been due to that great 1930s aerodynamic design!! Just slices through the atmosphere...



I think because the Heavy Duty Wheels roll the momentum; its like a 2 wheel gyroscope that just keeps going.
I rode it again for 80 miles, with a day between, because "It's So Good Out"!






This is where the guy in the Raiders t-shirt was when I was rolling by said, "Are you hungry? We have food!" 
I rolled in and made myself 2 sandwiches, ate a banana and some fruit and cookies.
We had a great time chatting for a few minutes; then I rode for 5 more hours at least.
A great ride that is perfect for cruising all day long....


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Personal Best today, October 08, 2019
> 120 miles on 1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, with my Light Carrier bag, all day Long.
> 110 along the beach, 10 back and forth from home to the beach.
> I will sleep good tonight!
> View attachment 1075877View attachment 1075879View attachment 1075882View attachment 1075884View attachment 1075886View attachment 1075888View attachment 1075889



Epic ride!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I think because the Heavy Duty Wheels roll the momentum; its like a 2 wheel gyroscope that just keeps going.
> I rode it again for 80 miles, with a day between, because "It's So Good Out"!
> View attachment 1076778View attachment 1076779
> This is where the guy in the Raiders t-shirt was when I was rolling by said, "Are you hungry? We have food!"
> ...




how long does this take of riding, 9-10 hours?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2019)

I can honestly say Iv never rode 100 miles . So for you men how 
many times do you have to adjust your penis when you ride that distance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2019)

bikiba said:


> how long does this take of riding, 9-10 hours?





Kickstand3 said:


> I can honestly say Iv never rode 100 miles . So for you men how
> many times do you have to adjust your penis when you ride that distance



My 120 mile day took over 12 hours.
My average mph is 10 on a long ride.
I change seat positions by moving forward some or back a little; I don't have to adjust anything during or after my rides.
I stop and walk around a little, take a pic or 2, ride some more.



Fog was first, on my personal best, set of beach loops.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 14, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> My 120 mile day took over 12 hours.
> My average mph is 10 on a long ride.
> I change seat positions by moving forward some or back a little; I don't have to adjust anything during or after my rides.
> I stop and walk around a little, take a pic or 2, ride some more.
> ...



10mph for that long a ride, on that bike, is quite an achievement 

The best i have done, on a modern road bike, with gearing, was just under 13mph for 117mi.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 25, 2019)

Had a free day today so I decided to try the 100 mile challenge...1930's Westfield...wanted to do laps on the nearby 11 mile Alameda Creek trail...felt like I rode most of the day...ended up with only 62 miles. I will try harder next time.











Ended up only doing 4+ laps...


Later that evening, I ended the day with a short ride to break 60...


----------



## bikiba (Oct 26, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> I can honestly say Iv never rode 100 miles . So for you men how
> many times do you have to adjust your penis when you ride that distance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




lol ... i never counted... BUT i wear padded bike shorts which keeps things in place.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 26, 2019)

i used to ride a lot when i was 6 to early 20s  , when a teenager i used to ride from 100 to 150 miles a day  i lived about 8 miles from  hialeah i would ride thru miami then hit  a1a and head up to fort lauderdale  ,then ride around 3 or 4 hours and back home the same way .think back 50 years traffic was not so bad ,not like now ! and i was young and healthy .i kinda miss those days


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Bump...because "It's So Good Out"!



100 miles today on 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar
4 X 20 mile loops from the river mouth to the water tower, + 10 mile NP peninsula loop, + to-and-from the beach/home.
My cheeks hurt from smiling and laughing all day!

















This is 75 miles in.
I had coffee in the morning, A banana and a chocolate "old fashioned" while in Balboa, and water-stops at the drinking fountains along the path.
I stood in the incoming tide for a little while, then sat against the rock, and decided to have my favorite avocado tuna-melt at Woody's in Sunset.




My Sweetie came and ate onion rings with me on the beach.
It was a Great day!


----------



## sarmisluters (May 7, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> 100 miles today on 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar
> 4 X 20 mile loops from the river mouth to the water tower, + 10 mile NP peninsula loop, + to-and-from the beach/home.
> My cheeks hurt from smiling and laughing all day!
> View attachment 1189541View attachment 1189542
> ...


----------



## sykerocker (May 8, 2020)

Rode Tour of the Scioto River Valley (TOSRV) from 1973-76.  210 miles in two days.  Back then did a bit of touring, 100 miles a day was my normal expectation.  Last time I've done that?  Was planning on doing TOSRV in 2006, did 110 miles one day to decide if I really wanted to do it.  Wasn't happy with the way I felt, so I dropped the idea.  I was 55 at the time, so you can guess at the odds of my doing a ride like that today.

Oh yeah, the bike on that last ride was my 1968-69 Magneet, set up for long haul touring.


----------



## Kelpie3 (May 8, 2020)

Did quite a few centuries in up until I turned 50.  No more, but I'd like to try.  Did the Ride Across Indiana.  160 miles in one day on my Peugeot PX10.  That was a killer.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 8, 2020)

Between sunrise and sunset, I rode from San Francisco to Fort Brag, 300km (about 187 miles), I rode back to SF by the following evening after sleeping in a Motel for about 5 hours.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Between sunrise and sunset, I rode from San Francisco to Fort Brag, 300km (about 187 miles), I rode back to SF by the following evening after sleeping in a Motel for about 5 hours.



Chris, the rider I know to be, a couple levels above Most Riders.
SF to Brag? 
Nah, Chris goes to Brag and Back! HAHAHA!
I got to ride with Chris, in his backyard O7/28/2019 Mt Tam.  WOW!







Sweetie, Loren, me, Ted, @tryder , Chris,  @fat tire trader 
A Great ride.


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2020)

I did it. Long time ago.

Nobody wants to ride with me, so I haven’t done that since my last group ride. To do a 100 mile ride here you have to share the road with cars, and I don’t do that alone, people don’t give a crap. If I ride on a road, I will only do so with a group.

I did the 100 mile trek on a Schwinn road bike, late 80’s model I think. It was a loaner, I had a mountain bike at the time, I was about 16.


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2020)

A few months back, there were 3 of us out riding together. 
One of the guys said the 29 miles we did was the furthest he'd ever ridden in his life.
I asked him how many miles he had ever ridden in a day?
His response didn't  surprise me. He replied that the question was wrong; I shouldn't be thinking of how many miles he had ridden in a day, but how many days he had ridden in one go, without sleeping! I don't disbelieve him. 
I need to find out more!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 10, 2020)

In my 20s I used to do these metric century bike rides which as I remember about 60 miles or so. One we went across the Blue Ridge Parkway which was grueling since climbing so many hills. I got way lost on one, returning that evening to "the sag wagon" bus to go home my odometer was at 86 miles which is close, not 100.
One older friend rode his bike every day to work rain, snow or shine. Bike he got as a teenager. Can't remember what it was but single speed, coaster brake. Everyone called him iron man. On that one parkway ride going up a mountain we rode together for a while, he wasn't even breathing hard, then he said see ya later and took off.
On Florida vacation with his wife she said when they got to Georgia (we're in Virginia) he decided to ride his bike home, let her drive towing their trailer. She said he showed up home four days later.
(Now me, I would have hitched rides showing up next day just to mess with my wife[emoji38]).

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 10, 2020)

I have ridden 100 km per day for two consecutive days. Close but no cigar.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 12, 2020)

you guys that say you have ridden 100 miles on a single speed, 40-50 pound coaster braked bike with caged ball bearings and 40 PSI tires should all be in the Olympics. your calves must look like footballs, and your resting heart rate must be about 40 BPM. I can guarantee you did not do a century in the same Bay Area Hills that I used to ride. I never did one in less than 7 hours nor more than 8. the top riders on these rides were in the 6 hour range as I recall. I bought a nice Dura Ace, Reynolds 853 Lemond Maillot Jaune when I was 42 with the intent of getting back into it but never did another one. last one was 1996, 36 years old on my old bike... though that may have been a metric (60 mile) century.

rode 32 miles last summer on my old road bike I bought in '84.  I usually do about 10-15 miles these days when I get the chance..... less on my fat tire bikes


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2020)

100 miles all at once is tough.  If there is no stopping or breaks for resting it is even harder.   Most could do a 100 in a day if there is no climbing and lots of restaurants around to stop and rest in, but if you are at pace, not stopping or having to climb alot it is a very different animal.     Mark (T-3)  can pull it off because he rides a lot, has the time, gets up early, has the motivation, stops to rest if need be and is not at pace, but even this is not easy here.   If planned well, many good riders can do it, especially in the flats and even on a heavy bike with not much climbing...skpc


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 13, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you guys that say you have ridden 100 miles on a single speed, 40-50 pound coaster braked bike with caged ball bearings and 40 PSI tires should all be in the Olympics




Agreed.Tour de France competitiors in the early  1900s rode steel frames with a fixed, flip flop hub on the rear wheel. That was all the  gearing they had at the time. 
-You installed the wheel with the little cog on the chain side for sprints and downhills. 
-When it was time to climb, the rider removed the  rear wheel and reinstalled it with the big cog on on the chain side. The so-called "good ole days".


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Mark (T-3) can pull it off because he has the time, gets up early, has the motivation, stops to rest and is not at pace



Indeed. I'm a lil' slow compared to other bikes/riders.
I'm still sorta' new at this.
I did 100 miles last thursday, rode Fri., Sat., and Sun. then 102 Mon. 112 Tues. and 72 today by noon.
This is still, really "Not much", compared to other bikes/riders; guys I meet.:eek:
I wanted to get 3 consecutive centuries, but had "Stuff to do" so I went home.
Something connects when I'm out riding the beach, _All  Day  Long.




Mondays' 102 miler above.




Tuesday's 112 miler above; 5 trips to the tower/SA river.




Thursday's 100 and today's 72 miler 
All old, 1"pitch, and poorly maintained.:eek:
I'll get better._


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2020)

Need to put an old-bikes, pre-1950-only 100 or 50 miler organized ride on.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2020)

I rode 200 miles last Sunday with no tubes in the tires while sitting on the handlebars riding backwards. I was going for 300 but it got chilly in the evening and I didn't bring a sweater.


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2020)

^*^*^^    All on an Ordinary!


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> He replied that the question was wrong; I shouldn't be thinking of how many miles he had ridden in a day, but how many days he had ridden in one go





49autocycledeluxe said:


> I can guarantee you did not do a century in the same Bay Area Hills that I used to ride. I never did one in less than 7 hours nor more than 8.



Record week for me with 400 miles in 5 days. 102, 112, 72, 72, and 42 miles, almost all of it along the beach; 5 different bikes.
Flat with cool breezes, perfect temp. and lovely scenery.
I choose to do it because I love it so much.
The pics are barely even close to how good it is!
Who wouldn't want to go every DAY!?
Who has the time....?:eek:
I put off maintenance and repairs, because i wanna ride.
Yes, it takes me all day; there's nothing else i'd rather do.



Monday's ride, 1935 Huffman, 102 miles, 26/10 gear, original Persons saddle.




Tuesday's ride 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, 112 miles, 22/10 gear




Wednesday's ride, 1938 Snyder Twinbar, 72 miles, 24/9 gear




Thursday's ride, Murray Elgin Oriole, 72 miles, 22/10 gear.




Friday's ride, 1940 Western Flyer, CWC built, Heavy Duty wheels and Sun's "Light For All" carrier bag, 42 miles.
I gotta go.....


----------



## Trimacar (May 16, 2020)

About twenty years ago, in my mid-40's, was riding quite a bit on my 1969 college bike, a ten speed C.itoh.  I'd taken it to the local bike shop for some spoke work, they laughed when they saw it, weighed it and it was about 30 pounds, a real clunker next to their new carbon fiber light weight bikes.
So, there was a Century being run, and I and a friend decided to try it.  We had our old clunky bikes, shirts and blue jeans.  I won't say that the bike group, decked out in skin tight clothes and all the fancy gee gaws, laughed at us, but I do think I heard a few snickers.  We took off, and we kept up with everyone really well, much to their surprise.
I made 60 miles, and had to give it up, as the next leg was very hilly.  My buddy made the 100 miles, though he said it wore him out.
I'm glad I did it, couldn't do it now.  
Still have the C.itoh, still has a Baton Rouge bike license on it,  hard to think that bike is over 50 years old....it's served me well, though I read some disparaging remarks about the brand when they're discussed....


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Need to put an old-bikes, pre-1950-only 100 or 50 miler organized ride on.



Anyone,  anywhere,  but all on the same day.
Would be fun to do this.
"50 pre 50" has a certain ring to it, who needs 'Eroica', who needs gears!
Still would like to try the century.
I may aim to do this on, or around, my birthday in June.


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2020)

I love double meanings, with our day;  Social _*Distance*_ Ride.
It took me a while of pushing myself, chasing @Hippie Mike for a few years, riding to @cyclonecoaster.com group rides in Long Beach, every month for a few years now; but anyone could do it; it's a Blast!
Come on out, let's ride!



dnc1 said:


> Anyone, anywhere, but all on the same day.
> Would be fun to do this.
> "50 pre 50" has a certain ring to it, who needs 'Eroica', who needs gears!
> Still would like to try the century.
> I may aim to so this on, or around, my birthday in June.


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2020)

Sounds like a plan Mark, @tripple3, and Pete, @SKPC !


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2020)

Pre-1950 bikes.  50 mi. group ride.  Could even arrange a sag wagon for backup.  At 25 miles stop and eat in a nice outdoor spot.   And of course all would be welcome!  If you are 50 or over maybe get a gold star afterwards: one of those stick-on kinds we got in school for "well done".   With enough people it could be a pretty fun event.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 17, 2020)

100 miles is MUCH easier without an accurate cycle computer.


----------



## Starnger (May 17, 2020)

I am riding from Poznan, Poland where i live to Amsterdam, The Netherlands, for some custom bike cruises every summer. Maximum i have done in one day is 200km (124 miles), from Berlin to Magdeburg. I usually get there in about 10 days and do about 1500km (932 miles) in total, bit more then 2000 (1240 miles) including all the cruising and riding in NL. I surely give myself a couple of days to rest and wash my clothing on the way, but basically i ride pretty much every day. I use my customized Electra Ghostrider chopper for this, but i have also covered distances on other bicycles in past.
I guess because of the virus i'd have to skip the ride this year, since all the big cruises are cancelled.


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2020)

I frequently used to ride from Portland, OR to Astoria, OR in my 30's and early 40's. That was 100 miles each way. I was surprised it never took as long as I thought it might, and I never really even pushed it. These were leisurly rides, and I always arrived before sunset. I also rode from Portland, OR to Yakima, WA a couple of times back then as well. Those trips were almost 200 miles each way. Around the same time I also did several bike camping trips around Oregon and Washington. Sometimes on my own, sometimes with a friend. I don't remember the milege on those rides, but more than enough to qualify posting on this thread.

I'm no longer in a position where I can just take off and do something like that. But at 68, I still feel like I'd be able to, with a little bit of conditioning.
I did always want to ride across the country at least one time during my life. Pretty sure that won't be happening anymore. But you never know!

As I was struggling hard to make it up a very steep hill on one of those trips, a car passed me with a bumper sticker that read, "Easy Does It".
It rang so true that it forever changed my riding style!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 18, 2020)

I did it on a Schwinn but it had a Whizzer motor on it.  This is the bike when it was equipped with twin motorized rubber band Gatling guns.  At Portland, IN I sprayed loafers in their lawn chairs.  You can see that the bands fly forward like smoke rings.  380 per minute.  A string rotates the drum and pulls them off.  If the conflict goes hand-to-hand, I can shoot Rambo style.  The drill motor is in the box.  I bought four of these from the Ukrane and modified them to be the Red Baron style. These are my friends.
































.


----------



## 68avenger5 (May 18, 2020)

No way could I do that,the most in one day for me was 42 miles and was all I could do to get home.  That was the longest I ever rode and done it after I turned 50,now if the weather would cooperate I could get more riding in and maybe work myself up to longer rides.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 18, 2020)

An early 1970s Ron Cooper was what I did my MS-150 on (75 mi, two days in a row). My aluminum Trek busted a wheel just before the event, so I pulled out the bullet proof RC. Rode smooth with Reynolds triangle and Columbus stays, but it took a while.


----------



## Ernbar (May 18, 2020)

Nope, never even when I was young. Back then I used to do close to 30 miles each way to Matheson Hammock Park when I lived near Coconut Grove in Miami in the 1970s.
Now days I’m 64 and do mostly 11 miles Several times a week or 17 miles on a good day.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2020)

102 miles today on Heavy duty wheels and full fenders, both side stand and drop stand, and a bunch of accessories including a big, loud, dual-tone Goose horn and 2 bells.
It's the same beach ride, so it's been measured by countless riders for years.
From home, to the beach, 4 trips to Sunset Beach, 1 trip to the end of Newport Beach peninsula, then home again.
















Let me know if anyone wants to come ride with me; it's a blast!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 23, 2020)

A hundred miles in a day on a modern road bike is a big accomplishment......on a bike that weights 3 times as much is just short of a miracle!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Sep 24, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> A hundred miles in a day on a modern road bike is a big accomplishment......on a bike that weights 3 times as much is just short of a miracle!View attachment 1272457


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Sep 24, 2020)

I did ride 100 miles one time about 5 years ago on a carbon road bike on a cross state tour. Did have a nice tailwind . Took about 9 hours.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2020)

the one thing for certain here is 100 miles on a bike is MUCH easier when you have no way to measure it.  reminds me of my buddy with a 48 Chevrolet telling me his 327 gets 20 MPG. his car has no working speedometer. it's only 8:20 now, but I have walked 50 miles at work already and typed 5 million words.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Sep 24, 2020)

Gimme a week and I'll ride 100 miles, easy.


----------



## reverenddrg (Sep 24, 2020)

Usually a lot of 20 milers or smaller during the week, but the issue is that in my town it is just not safe on the roads and a heavyweight Schwinn is a beast to ride on mountain bike trails( but fun) More bike trails for non mountain bikes is needed.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the one thing for certain here is 100 miles on a bike is MUCH easier when you have no way to measure it.



Come on out and bring any computer you have , that will last 8-10 hours.
Everything I've tried is dead long before I get half-way.
It's a "LOOP"  "Closed Course" practically.
I can count and do math.
A LOT of people ride it. IT'S been measured by every computer out there.
Edit/ You're right about not having something in front of me while I ride, telling me how far I have left to go, making it "easier".
I'm laughing, smiling, waving, and honking my goofy horn at the folks out enjoying the day at the beach.
We're all outside at the Beach; happiest place on Earth.
It is the easiest 100 mile bike ride there is.
120 miles in a day is my record, and it was my best Christmas ever; Oct. 8 2019
Like Pete @SKPC said, any rider can do it.
Come ride with me, it may be the most fun you've ever had on your bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^^if you are riding old bikes 8-12 hours in a day it really doesn't matter much how far you actually went. I'm just messing with you.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 25, 2020)

Did I say that? Not that easy on yer butt. Yea, 49a is messing with ya T-3!  I think Mark forgets how much he is actually pedaling his bikes around all day. I give him s____ for blasting his noise makers when riding and he just laughs..


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 25, 2020)

My record was a metric century bike ride I did in 70s with about 50 people, but it was up and across the Blue Ridge Parkway so up and down mountains. Ride started in morning it would have been just over 62 miles. I was on my Schwinn super le tour. A lot of people didn't complete the course. I made a wrong turn ended up going 86 miles, but I beat the local bike shop owner back.
Now I'm 40+ years older, 70# pounds heavier. If flat, level hard surface, maybe 60 degrees cloudy day with plenty of water, Gatorade, bananas and food I'm guessing I could do 100. Guessing [emoji12]
A 40 something friend did a coast to coast bike run in his 20s. That would have been about 6,000 miles round trip!

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Most could do a 100 in a day if there is no climbing and lots of restaurants around to stop and rest in





SKPC said:


> Did I say that? Not that easy on yer butt.



Yeah, you did.
I was flyin' with the birds, for a bunch of the ride.
It's a gift, so ride it.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2020)

Some entertainment.   Here is a link to the White Rim Trail (Utah) 100-miler in a day and the records that are coming down.  Yea, I watched this today and it brought back memories.  In 2005, before it was popular to do it, we rode it in 10 hrs at a normal pace.  Unfortunately it was hot(85++), cloudless and breezy. This is a butt kicker for sure.  Climbing the Schaefer trail wall after 90 miles was a nightmare mental-f. There are those that have done it on gravel bikes, but you "can't walk" after finishing! Very rough most of the way even though it looks smooth in the video segments.   Keegan Swenson, who now has the 2nd fastest time is a friend of mines son who is presently on the world MTB tour.  T-3, better start training!
* https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video...-on-the-100-mile-white-rim-trail-in-utah.html*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2020)

I just read an article, about a couple who did the Denver to Durango Yo-Yo on single speed mountain bikes.
It’s something like 526 miles each way, over some beyond rugged single track.
Of course they couldn’t do it in a 24 hr day, but they did set the record for the out and back ride.
I have no idea, why they would choose to do it on single speed bikes, but my only guess is, that so much of it must be hike a bike, that they figured, you might as well dispense with as much unnecessary gear as possible.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2020)

Those single-speeders are nuts!  The race crowd 1-spdstrs have always been sorta "different".   Hmmm...White Rim single speed record?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 16, 2020)

I did 86 miles one way in my car the other weekend going to Turlock.  then I turned around and drove back, all in the same day. wasn't even tired when I got home.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 16, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Those single-speeders are nuts!  The race crowd 1-spdstrs have always been sorta "different"


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 16, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Those single-speeders are nuts!  The race crowd 1-spdstrs have always been sorta "different".   Hmmm...White Rim single speed record?



Hoping this COVID crap passes. Fingers crossed






						Swamp Fox Gravel Fondo | mysite
					






					www.mtpleasantvelo.org


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like a great event!  One Power-bar wrapper and you're OUT!!...love it.  We are all for sure tired of all of this Covid stuff.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Looks like a great event!  One Power-bar wrapper and you're OUT!!...love it.  We are all for sure tired of all of this Covid stuff.



Bump it for perfect weather, Personal Best miles, on the O.C. Beach ride loop today; DO IT Pete!
temp and wind is ideal today.....
I 'm leaving for work now.


----------



## MEW1359 (Jan 5, 2021)

I used to do century rides on lightweight bikes where I averaged 14-16 mph. My bum, heart, lungs, soul, and spirit can't sit more then about 6-7 hours a day on a bicycle seat....ouchy!! And, I only did it with my IPOD Shuffle playing good music in my ears keeping me motivated and entertained and movin on down the road for those 6-7 hours. Good music, good food & drink, and good scenery make for a good century ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bump this for the New Year's 1st "Century"
102miles today, Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman,
S.A. river to Sunset Beach water tower 4 times, with a loop to Balboa, + 12 miles to-and-from the beach.













some people make it look Easy....


----------



## gkeep (Feb 15, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Bump this for the New Year's 1st "Century"
> 102miles today, Velvet deLuxe, 1935 Huffman,
> S.A. river to Sunset Beach water tower 4 times, with a loop to Balboa, + 12 miles to-and-from the beach.
> View attachment 1358560
> ...



Not AGAIN?!! You need to find yourself a hobby and take it easy...you're making the rest of us look like slackers.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Not AGAIN?!! You need to find yourself a hobby and take it easy...you're making the rest of us look like slackers.



Instead, pushed myself because some riders asked me "How many Miles/month i ride".
Picked the shortest month of the year; 1542 miles/28 days, Feb.2021
Jan.2021 checked out to be 982 miles, so encouragement helps....
Marty @cyclingday reminded me Harley Davidson's slogan,
Ride to Live;
Live to Ride!
*Love the Ride *makes it personal.



This Harley belongs to my friend "Fearless"; he rode all 282,thousand + miles on it, everywhere.
With a broken foot for a bunch (Stick to shift it:eek!
Love to Ride....


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow!
Congrats, Mark!
That’s an impressive tally.
Good thing, you didn’t ask us to pledge your mileage.
We’d all be broke!
Lol!


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 28, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm an old fart now, and have no plans to do another, but back when I was young and handsome I'd usually go on a couple 100 mile club rides every summer.
> 
> the last long ride I did was 100 K (60 miles) in 1996 when I was 36 after a long summer of mountain biking and losing 40 pounds. the furthest I have ridden in the last couple years was only about 15 miles.
> 
> just curious who else is masochistic and loves to punish their bodies.



I’m 75. I rode103 miles on tarmac one day last August on a home built gravel bike (made from a 70s Japanese touring bike).  I also rode 76 miles on gravel last May for a fundraise (same bike).  I ride more 30 to 60 mile gravel and road single day rides than the longer distances. I rode the half 100 mile (50 mile), which ended out being 62 miles, Marji Gesic ultra endurance self supported race in 2019. It had over 6000 feet of climb, maybe almost 7000 but I have blocked that out. It took me 17 hours. I’m not allowed to ride it again. That race is crazy and gets more nuts the farther along you get. It started raining hard about 10 PM and I got pretty banged up the last ten miles slipping and sliding down rock drops or trying to climb (push) glacial polished basalt un rideable rock faces. I was bruised black in limb sized hematomatoes. I lost a toenail. I was bleeding pretty good on my head from crashing into a downed tree top. This pretty much taught me that I’m too old for extreme single track so I have switched to road and gravel riding and loving it. Here is the gravel bike I built from a Japanese touring frame. It’s become my favorite bike to ride, I love it.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 5, 2021)

I found this interesting regarding the 100 mile riding tours....from a recent post of a book on cycling/motoring by Chris Sinsabaugh
provided by @Trimacar  at the post link below...








						Bicycle history - a good read | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

This book may be common knowledge, I don't know, as I am more of a car guy than a bicycle guy.  I bought a copy of "Who, Me" by Chris Sinsabaugh, sub titled "40 years of automobile history".  The interesting thing is that this book was published in 1940, and Mr. Sinsabaugh was born in 1872.  He...




					thecabe.com


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I’m 75. I rode103 miles on tarmac one day last August on a home built gravel bike (made from a 70s Japanese touring bike).  I also rode 76 miles on gravel last May for a fundraise (same bike).  I ride more 30 to 60 mile gravel and road single day rides than the longer distances. I rode the half 100 mile (50 mile), which ended out being 62 miles, Marji Gesic ultra endurance self supported race in 2019. It had over 6000 feet of climb, maybe almost 7000 but I have blocked that out. It took me 17 hours. I’m not allowed to ride it again. That race is crazy and gets more nuts the farther along you get. It started raining hard about 10 PM and I got pretty banged up the last ten miles slipping and sliding down rock drops or trying to climb (push) glacial polished basalt un rideable rock faces. I was bruised black in limb sized hematomatoes. I lost a toenail. I was bleeding pretty good on my head from crashing into a downed tree top. This pretty much taught me that I’m too old for extreme single track so I have switched to road and gravel riding and loving it. Here is the gravel bike I built from a Japanese touring frame. It’s become my favorite bike to ride, I love it.View attachment 1365622



Chapeau Sir!


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I’m 75. I rode103 miles on tarmac one day last August on a home built gravel bike (made from a 70s Japanese touring bike). I also rode 76 miles on gravel last May for a fundraise (same bike). I ride more 30 to 60 mile gravel and road single day rides than the longer distances. I rode the half 100 mile (50 mile), which ended out being 62 miles, Marji Gesic ultra endurance self supported race in 2019. It had over 6000 feet of climb, maybe almost 7000 but I have blocked that out. It took me 17 hours. I’m not allowed to ride it again. That race is crazy and gets more nuts the farther along you get. It started raining hard about 10 PM and I got pretty banged up the last ten miles slipping and sliding down rock drops or trying to climb (push) glacial polished basalt un rideable rock faces. I was bruised black in limb sized hematomatoes. I lost a toenail. I was bleeding pretty good on my head from crashing into a downed tree top. This pretty much taught me that I’m too old for extreme single track so I have switched to road and gravel riding and loving it.



WOW!
I love it! It's current.
2021, May 11th; 110 miles, Velvet deLuxe, back-and-forth at the beach.
yesterday, May 27th; 122 miles, Velvet again; New "personal best".
This saddle is original, Persons "Marathon".
1" pitch chain gear 26/10, Morrow coaster.
Carried water on my back, sipping all day, good choice.
Made it home for dinner; slept well.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-1980#post-1293378  ^^^





https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-2000#post-1299300   ^^^

It seems to me like something's going on,
where the sea meets the shore,
beauty everywhere.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2021)

On my bucket list if I can deep this 'job' thing from interfering with my bike stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## blackhawknj (May 28, 2021)

Only once, informally. Set out one pleasant some afternoon on my 1979 Red Schwinn Superior, when I finally looked down at my odometer realized I had gone 65 miles, I said I'll go for  100-actually did 112. Got home at 2AM. All my bikes have generator sets, flashers on the rear rack, I wear a vest, a leg light, reflective cuff bands, so I am set for night riding. "Someday" I will ride a century on an English 3-speed. I was 50 at the time, bicycling to work, some weight lifting, I was in good shape.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 28, 2021)

Met 2 ladies on a Schwinn bicycle for 2 up at Yellowstone park in 2015. They dipped their rear wheel in the Pacific and was traveling till they put the front into the Atlantic. So jealous of them….. 100 is definitely on my bucket too!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2021)

I plan on taking about a month off when I get back and I should be able to set aside a day to cross this one off the list. Of course it will be on a ballooner--a road bike would be cheating! V/r Shawn


----------



## Barfbucket (May 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I plan on taking about a month off when I get back and I should be able to set aside a day to cross this one off the list. Of course it will be on a ballooner--a road bike would be cheating! V/r Shawn



I tried this on a ballooned. I only made 31 miles. I was going for 120, ha. The bars didn’t have enough hand positions and it got uncomfortable for me. I need drop bars for my 100s because of the hand and shoulder pain. But I’m 75, have had surgeries on both wrists and had my left shoulder replaced. I thought I could do it but I can’t. My hands have pretty significant arthritis. I’m heading for a pedal assist road bike, but putting it off as long as I can. Good luck on your ride. I hope you post photos and a story.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I tried this on a ballooned. I only made 31 miles. I was going for 120, ha. The bars didn’t have enough hand positions and it got uncomfortable for me. I need drop bars for my 100s because of the hand and shoulder pain. But I’m 75, have had surgeries on both wrists and had my left shoulder replaced. I thought I could do it but I can’t. My hands have pretty significant arthritis. I’m heading for a pedal assist road bike, but putting it off as long as I can. Good luck on your ride. I hope you post photos and a story.



Just turned 59 so I want to do it before I can’t! You can bet there will be pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Uncle P (Jun 20, 2021)

Rode my ‘56 Schwinn Hornet 114 miles on the Cruiser 100 a few years ago. Took most of the day. I wish they’d have another one.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Back when I was in my 20s, I woke up and realized that it was the Summer Solstice. Since it was the longest day of the year, I wanted to do something that would take all day.
> So, I jumped on my Raleigh Competition GS and headed for San Diego.
> I left around 6:00ish in the morning, and returned around 5:00ish in the evening.
> I rode straight through to the town of La Jolla, which is just north of San Diego, stopped long enough to eat a sandwich, and then headed back.
> ...



This ride was on my mind while pedaling into strong head-wind, 2 more times, after 126 miles in.
Summer Solstice June 21st, 2021 
8 loops S.A. River to Sunset Beach, plus 12 miles (Home) total 172 miles in a day.
Sunrise to Sunset;
Velvet deLuxe, all original equipment except tires/tubes.
Pushing limits is fun.
Old bikes are truly amazing!





time above 5:35 AM 




above is 7th time into strong head wind,
Kite surfers are loving it.








7 loops finished, moon has risen, sun's still up, one more time;




6 miles home from here;
What a Ride: 1935 Huffman, 1" pitch 26/10 gear.


----------



## Barfbucket (Jun 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> This ride was on my mind while pedaling into strong head-wind, 2 more times, after 126 miles in.
> Summer Solstice June 21st, 2021
> 8 loops S.A. River to Sunset Beach, plus 12 miles (Home) total 172 miles in a day.
> Sunrise to Sunset;
> ...



Yeah


----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 30, 2021)

I did this overnight 12 hour time trial August 14, 2021. I was disappointed in my distance but I rode a 1931 wood wheeled fixed gear track bike, a 1960 Belgian road racer with pine cone cogs and big chainrings, a 1970s Peugeot and a 1994 Schwinn paramount for the last 20 miles. Nothing was aero. I learned a lot, mainly not to use vintage bikes with the wrong gearing and tires to climb a mile and a half with a 15% grade. Everyone else was spinning pretty fast on the hills, I was standing and could hardly turn the cranks.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 30, 2021)

Wood wheels....fixed gear....they should give you double mileage credit-awesome! A valiant effort-congrats!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2021)

100 miles is cheating when the course is flat, but it looks like 100 feet of elevation gain adds up after a while.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 30, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 100 miles is cheating when the course is flat.



At 70 years old now....10 miles is a 'butt-kicker'!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2021)

^^^ getting old sucks.  we probably begin to deteriorate faster after 60. I am at the start of the big decline at 61. maybe I'll get an E-Bike and go do centuries with tripple3 to stay above the downward curve.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 30, 2021)

Its not the years....its the mileage!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I am at the start of the big decline at 61. maybe I'll get an E-Bike and go do centuries with tripple3 to stay above the downward curve.



Come on down; let's ride.
Honestly don't think there's an E-bike that can last all day.
I don't know, but even pedaling/assisting, the battery dies.
I turned 57 this year; my goal is to ride more than last year.
2/3 through looks solid, but i'm working now, so mileage is dropping. (less than 1,000/Mo.)
"Cheating" puts negativity to any accomplishment;
but I am laughing the whole time, and my cheeks hurt from smiling so much,
so it doesn't compare to the "Pain Tolerance" of road bike centuries.

This year folks were asking my mileage, so it's logged: 10,451 miles 08/30/2021
but the year's not over.😊
172 miles in a day, on a old Huffman,
nobody really cares, trust me i know.😂




It's like almost, made to do it,
because it's *So Much FUN!!!🥰*


----------



## blackhawknj (Aug 30, 2021)

20 years ago, I was 51 at the time. My cyclocommuting kept me pretty fit, set off one day on my red Schwinn Superior, when I realized I had gone 65 miles without even noticing it I decided to go for 100. Ended up doing 112 miles, got home at 2AM. All my bikes have generator lights and flashers, so that wasn't a problem. "Someday" I will ride a century on a 3 speed.


----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 30, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 100 miles is cheating when the course is flat, but it looks like 100 feet of elevation gain adds up after a while.



It’s a 4 mile auto race course and it has two brutal climbs. It’s kettle moraine topography so it rolls some. There is 275 feet of climb in each lap. Going clockwise from the left hand end of the carrousel to the end of the long straightaway it is all up hill, including a very steep two block section. The other corners are downhill pedal spin outs with non banked high speed corners with rough pebbly pavement that gives race car tires a lot of cornering bite. So much fun on a bicycle. The track is three lanes wide with no filler between paved lanes so it wants to grab thin tires. Next year I’m using 28s. The track itself has bumps so I went from 100 psi to 85 psi for more comfort.The left hand side on the above map is not lit and it is woodsy, dark, misty, swampy, spooky, 10 degrees colder than the other side of the track and slightly uphill. It was amazing how much cooler it was with the cold heavy molecules settling into the low area and the swamp cooling. It went from 85 degrees at the 7 pm start to about 50 in the low spot by 3 am. So 27 laps does add up the vertical. The sharp corners were lit by sponsor billboards that turned on when you approached the corner. The only way off or on the track is on pit road as it is all double fenced and has concrete crash walls. Next year I’ll have a quicker plan for pit stops, a better bike and I will wear more aero cycling clothing than the cut off light weight wool swearer and canvas shorts I wore. The cable guy on junk bikes is what I was.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 23, 2021)

here's one to try on a vintage single speed. 🙂 the Fremont Freewheelers have been putting them on for 50 years. the next one will be in April 2022. they also have a 25 mile ride for slow people starting at Mission High school, down Alameda Creek to Coyote Hills and back for people who know the area. I may sign up for that one.

slightly different than the ones back in the day, the first brutal climb in this one is also the killer downhill at the end. the ride used to be a big circle, much of the back roads are now full of houses, so they had to change it up. my riding buddy was a fireman stationed about a mile from the bottom of that down hill. first time we went down that hill he explained to me what road rash looks like, it looks like the meat at the butcher, only with rocks, dirt and blood in it.  said he had been there several times for bicycle crashes.

I sure miss being young, fit, and indestructible.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I plan on taking about a month off when I get back and I should be able to set aside a day to cross this one off the list. Of course it will be on a ballooner--a road bike would be cheating! V/r Shawn






Freqman1 said:


> Just turned 59 so I want to do it before I can’t! You can bet there will be pics. V/r Shawn



Glad you're home safe!
Curious if this is still on your "Bucket List"


mr.cycleplane said:


> Its not the years....its the mileage!






tripple3 said:


> This year folks were asking my mileage, so it's logged: 10,451 miles 08/30/2021
> but the year's not over.😊
> 172 miles in a day, on a old Huffman,
> nobody really cares, trust me i know.






49autocycledeluxe said:


> I sure miss being young, fit, and indestructible.



54 miles today, to finish calendar year 2021 total 13,833 miles.
All Single-Speed American Made bicycles.
All logged here on the CABE;
What Bike Did You Ride Today?
It was FUN!
Let's Ride!!!🥳


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Glad you're home safe!
> Curious if this is still on your "Bucket List"
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I still plan to ride a hundred at one go. Just curious how long does it take you to go 100 miles? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I still plan to ride a hundred at one go. Just curious how long does it take you to go 100 miles? V/r Shawn



After the 1st one, it gets easier.
Saddle conditioning.
Picking which saddle you're gonna spend the day on.
Every body's butt starts hurting;
that's the "conditioning" that takes time.😂
Lap 5, longest Day-Ride pic


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> After the 1st one, it gets easier.
> Saddle conditioning.
> Picking which saddle you're gonna spend the day on.
> Every body's butt starts hurting;
> ...



So how many hours?


----------



## atilly (Dec 31, 2021)

100 miles, yes, but I'm seeing pictures of fat tire bikes, no way! My long rides were on skinny tires so is that cheat'n?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So how many hours?



Whoops, sorry.
10 hours with a lunch stop, and occasional picture stops.
It's more fun if your not in a hurry.🥰


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2021)

atilly said:


> 100 miles, yes, but I'm seeing pictures of fat tire bikes, no way! My long rides were on skinny tires so is that cheat'n?



Why yes, yes it is!


----------



## atilly (Dec 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Why yes, yes it is!



Well, dang, I'm off to the mechanical doping control tent to report my transgressions.


----------



## alexander55 (Dec 31, 2021)

I rode 4 century rides (and a whole bunch of 100KMs) this year including one at The Wheelmen National Meet on Mackinaw Island on my 1914 Peerless.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So how many hours?



Best time so far for me today.
100 miles with a lunch stop, and pick up a friends prescription at CVS on the way back: home in less than 9 hours.
Sorry Shawn you had to go back to work; you are The MAN!





76 miles in 5.5 hours averages 13.8 mph. Still Vintage Balloon, but new running gear, makes this bike my fastest.
Super fun to do a Century at the Beach.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 24, 2022)

I did 162 miles one day on the ride across Indiana on a steel road bike. I don’t recall how long it took but I was astounded to see my average speed was nearly 19 mph. It was brutal, but sometimes you have to test yourself.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Now planning on doing this in the summer over here.
I'll be doing it as a fundraising exercise for a hospital.  Possibly with a friend. 
I'm planning on doing it on a road loop using between 6 and 10 different bicycles depending on the length of lap we decide on.
With various people opting in as pacers for laps.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 25, 2022)

Wausau Wi is having a 24 hour race in July.


dnc1 said:


> Now planning on doing this in the summer over here.
> I'll be doing it as a fundraising exercise for a hospital.  Possibly with a friend.
> I'm planning on doing it on a road loop using between 6 and 10 different bicycles depending on the length of lap we decide on.
> With various people opting in as pacers for laps.
> Looking forward to it.



 Two yeas ago in May I did a 74 mile solo gravel ride as a fund raiser for a scholarship. I got quite a lot of money, I rode one mile for how old I was. Most people donated from my HS graduation class by Facebook. It worked out as everyone was cooped up with the lockdown and had nothing better to do than get caught up in it. I was surprised by the following, maybe I got something like $5000.


----------



## Skunkrivercycles (Feb 25, 2022)

Every time I've ridden 80+ miles all at once it goes something like this: miles 1-20: nice. miles 30-70: ugghh. miles 80+: i could do this all day!! Let's go to 150!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Barfbucket said:


> Wausau Wi is having a 24 hour race in July.
> 
> Two yeas ago in May I did a 74 mile solo gravel ride as a fund raiser for a scholarship. I got quite a lot of money, I rode one mile for how old I was. Most people donated from my HS graduation class by Facebook. It worked out as everyone was cooped up with the lockdown and had nothing better to do than get caught up in it. I was surprised by the following, maybe I got something like $5000.



That's incredible. 
74 miles off road is pretty good going, especially at the age of 74 too!
Congratulations on raising such a fantastic amount for the scholarship.

I don't imagine I'll get anywhere near that, but when it comes to the NHS (National Health Service) here in England I'm forever in debt to them.  
If I were a cat, let's just say I only have 6 of my 9 lives left.
Any amount I can raise will be welcomed by them.


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 25, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> That's incredible.
> 74 miles off road is pretty good going, especially at the age of 74 too!
> Congratulations on raising such a fantastic amount for the scholarship.
> 
> ...



To be fair, our High School class president got the local newspaper involved with a story and photo of me. We got our last donation as a Christmas gift. The scholarship is now funded in perpetuity. We graduated in 1964 so we can give $1964 a year.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2022)

Bump the "Century thread" for another great day at the beach.
09/16/2022 Fenderless Friday: 102 miles.
Transformer loops along the beach.
Wedge to Water-tower;
Fountain Valley, Huntington, Newport, and Sunset Beach CA.
Home before 4pm.😊








Love the Ride!!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 17, 2022)

My legs are aching just thinking about it! 50 years ago I could....maybe-now 30 miles and I'm pooped!


----------



## phantom (Sep 17, 2022)

Just went through all 17 pages.....Pretty amazing rides you guys do. The one that got me the most was Higgins ( pg 4 ) that went coast to coast in two days with a Continental. Maybe a Lincoln Continental.  Did any of you ever get a flat tire on those 100 mile trips?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 17, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Bump the "Century thread" for another great day at the beach.
> 09/16/2022 Fenderless Friday: 102 miles.
> Transformer loops along the beach.
> Wedge to Water-tower;
> ...





Habitual Offender. 😋

Keep up the nice work!✌️


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 17, 2022)

Late 80's early 90's we rode the Great HooDoo loop century ride in N Idaho.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2022)

phantom said:


> Did any of you ever get a flat tire on those 100 mile trips?



Gratefully no.
Don't wanna talk 'bout flats.
I carry a tube, wrench, and a pump and can/have changed a flat on a ride.
"Better to have, and not need, than need and not have."
Flats Versus Miles? For me???
Oh my goodness gracious! So Blessed; so few flats.
I pulled the Coral Colson to go again; no go.
Another broken spoke found wiping it down.
AERO KING was ready with a horn, 52 miles, home before Noon.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm planning for this coming Sunday.
Using my 'Morot'.
Two of us riding out to go and watch a penny farthing race put on by the Pickwick Bicycle Club, the oldest cycling club in the world. 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Our plan was to ride from Crowmarsh Gifford (South Oxfordshire) to Hillingdon Cycle Circuit (West London) on Sunday 25th September, 2022.

We wanted to watch the 'Penny Farthing' racing being staged by the Pickwick Bicycle Club (England's/The world's oldest extant cycling club, founded 1870).
This was only around an 80 mile round trip though, so I realised that I needed to get some more miles in before meeting my two friends at the official start point. 

I set off on the singlespeed 1907 'Cycles Morot' early and did a 13 mile loop, it was cold.....






...I then met Francis (left) and Peter (right) in Crowmarsh. 
We decided to start here to set off for the racing. I think the item on the cottage wall behind them tells you why we chose this point.....




...we ascended our first hill before heading through Henley-on-Thames and then another big hill out of the town before hitting the relatively flat countryside west of London.
Eventually riding through Windsor and within feet of Windsor Castle before eventually travelling along busy suburban roads and arriving at the Cycle Circuit.
The Circuit is a 1 mile long closed road criterium circuit, lovely smooth tarmac surface with twists turns and undulations; perfect for cycle racing.
Spectators were permitted to ride the course before and between the racing, so I took the opportunity to add another 2 miles to my tally before the races began.

There were two races to watch.
Firstly, a short race for original 'Penny's'. Here are the riders listening to the race marshall before the start.....




...this is what they were racing for, one of the oldest cycling trophies in existence.....




...racers coming through.....




...between the races I was offered the chance to get another 2 miles added on this.....








...for those that don't know,  it's an 1898 'Alpha Bantam', singlespeed/fixed gear, with an epicyclic front hub, that equates to a 66 inch gear, despite those little wheels. 
It's a very twitchy steering ride, and unlike a 'Penny', it doesn't get more stable as you get up to speed!

The second race was for modern replica 'Penny's' and had a much larger field of entrants.....




...this race was for half an hours duration,  plus two laps of the circuit.
Here's the winner, taking the chequered flag.....




We set off for home via a different route, taking us inititally for around 10 miles along the Grand Union Canal.....




...after some hours, including two hours riding in the dark along busy roads I eventually arrived back home. I had to do another little post ride loop on familiar lanes to make up the final mileage.
103+ miles to the good, a little tired, and with a few minor aches. 
I've joined the 'Century Club' fellow riders.

I have much respect for all of the other members.

Ride on!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2022)

Ride on, Darren!
Good for you, and your mates.
Epic doesn’t even begin to describe the day you had.
Super jealous, of your cycling scene over there.
Thanks for the report.
Reading that, just made my day.😃


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Ride on, Darren!
> Good for you, and your mates.
> Epic doesn’t even begin to describe the day you had.
> Super jealous, of your cycling scene over there.
> ...



Many thanks Marty.
I can't tell you how tired I felt when riding the 11 miles to work on the following morning (yesterday) though.
It was indeed great fun, my two friends are fellow V-CC members and great company on a ride.
Both interesting and erudite, they helped the day pass very easily.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2022)

Double thumbs up Darren~!  A fine looking ride and group.  Maybe a "rest" day well deserved?  ~💯~


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2022)

Awesome!!!
Glad you set your goals and followed all the way through.
Congratulations!

Marty and Pete and i have rode some together, but nothing too big.
Pace all day, seems different for each rider.
...and ima-goof-ball, honking my horn and waving at everybody.😊


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks for sharing a memorable day of cycling fun @dnc1 !! Congratulations to you and your mates!🥳 Much respect. It looks like you took full advantage of every opportunity for 2 wheel fun! Beyond epic....

I was pulling for the headless dude (#2) in the modern replica class but can see the huge aero advantage of the winners disc wheel. 🤣🤣


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 28, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Double thumbs up Darren~!  A fine looking ride and group.  Maybe a "rest" day well deserved?  ~💯~



Cheers Pete.
I'm still taking part in a fundraising challenge for the Royal Brompton Hospital that saved my life two years ago.
No rest days until next Tuesday at the earliest!



tripple3 said:


> Awesome!!!
> Glad you set your goals and followed all the way through.
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark.
May you keep honking that horn, smiling and waving for many, many moons to come!



Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks for sharing a memorable day of cycling fun @dnc1 !! Congratulations to you and your mates!🥳 Much respect. It looks like you took full advantage of every opportunity for 2 wheel fun! Beyond epic....
> 
> I was pulling for the headless dude (#2) in the modern replica class but can see the huge aero advantage of the winners disc wheel. 🤣🤣



Thankyou Sir.
It was fun. 

Those aero wheels surprised me too; I think three of the riders were using them so there must be something in it! Haha.
.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Our plan was to ride from Crowmarsh Gifford (South Oxfordshire) to Hillingdon Cycle Circuit (West London) on Sunday 25th September, 2022.
> 
> We wanted to watch the 'Penny Farthing' racing being staged by the Pickwick Bicycle Club (England's/The world's oldest extant cycling club, founded 1870).
> This was only around an 80 mile round trip though, so I realised that I needed to get some more miles in before meeting my two friends at the official start point.
> ...



Bump this up for new found friend @Eddie_Boy to check out.
Darren @dnc1 has most current Century.
Ride on indeed....🥳


----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 27, 2022)

My son, 42 yo, and a friend, took a train from Manhattan to Montoc, NY with their bicycles. My son had a fixie, his friend had an ultra high end Italian road racer. They didn’t realize there was a century ride there so they became pirates and rode along. My son rode like they did in the 1890s and occasionally coasted with his feet off this pedals. They didn’t have arm bands so the bus wouldn’t take them back and they couldn’t get a cab, it was very busy. No rooms either. The cops wouldn’t let them on the train with bicycles as it was too busy. Their plan was to get arrested so they could spend the night in jail. Fortunately two guys in a truck gave them a ride back to Manhattan. He rides his 1920s wood wheeled fixed fear track bike about twice a year from Calumet to Marquette,  Michigan. That’s 120 miles, one way.


----------



## Ingomary (Nov 27, 2022)

I rode a few centuries on a pennyfarthing.  Bigger challenge was riding an Ingo bike around Mackinac Island LOL


----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 27, 2022)

Ingomary said:


> I rode a few centuries on a pennyfarthing.  Bigger challenge was riding an Ingo bike around Mackinac Island LOL



I saw a group of people 3-4 years ago riding around Mackinac Island on high wheelers. I went around once, they kept lapping me.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 27, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm an old fart now, and have no plans to do another, but back when I was young and handsome I'd usually go on a couple 100 mile club rides every summer.
> 
> the last long ride I did was 100 K (60 miles) in 1996 when I was 36 after a long summer of mountain biking and losing 40 pounds. the furthest I have ridden in the last couple years was only about 15 miles.
> 
> just curious who else is masochistic and loves to punish their bodies.



Eight years ago at the age of 54 I rode 75 miles in the Hermann Gravel Challenge in Missouri. It seemed like it was all hills. I was on Specialized Secteur Road and Gravel bike with smooth tires. Not the best choice for graveled covered hills. I made it to the second check point within 25 miles of the finish but was too late to continue on. That was ok with me as I was spent. I did not even attempt to ride 100 miles the next day to complete the challenge.


----------



## Chad H (Nov 27, 2022)

Many many times.  
The yearly ride schedule in the Seattle area in the 90's and beyond:
STP (Seattle to Portland) 200 miles in one day then back on the next.
Next was RamRod (Ride Around Mt. Rainer) 150 miles and lot's of climbing. 
Then Cannonball.  Seattle to Spokane - 300 in one day and at around 265 in my  brain would play tricks on me. 
950 miles in 4 days - plus a ton of base miles.
Doesn't matter the about bike (blasphemy?) , it's about the effort.


----------



## Chad H (Nov 27, 2022)

whoops, 850 for those events.
Custom Glenn Erikson, Prestige tubing, Campagnolo Record and may others..


----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 28, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> Eight years ago at the age of 54 I rode 75 miles in the Hermann Gravel Challenge in Missouri. It seemed like it was all hills. I was on Specialized Secteur Road and Gravel bike with smooth tires. Not the best choice for graveled covered hills. I made it to the second check point within 25 miles of the finish but was too late to continue on. That was ok with me as I was spent. I did not even attempt to ride 100 miles the next day to complete the challenge.



I ride Hiawatha’s Revenge gravel race each Memorial Day Weekend. Your choice, 34 miles, 62 miles or 100 miles. The first year I rode the 62 km. I finished after everyone went home, the 100 milers were long gone. The last official was sitting in his truck, out of beer. Now I only do the 34 mile ride.


----------



## RidinRelics (Friday at 4:06 AM)

I’ve done it numerous times since I retired, all solo rides. About 5 years ago I did 3 centuries in one week ,  riding a modern road bike. That year my goal was 12,000 mi and I made it, barely! The year before the pandemic I was riding gravel a lot and rode 2 gravel centuries, which both included riding to top of Snoqualmie pass in Washington. On one of those rides I had a herd of Elk run out of a side trail right in front of me ! I’ve now completely changed my riding style and gotten away from just racking  up miles on the road,  to riding vintage single speeds off-road Last year I started riding klunker single speeds ( when not riding gravel tandem with wife)  My goal was to ride 50 mi on gravel on a single speed. I reached that goal riding a ‘ 59 Schwinn Toronado last May. I know I’ll never make 100 on a single speed on gravel though, but it’s a different challenge for an old overweight guy. Maybe 75?


----------



## tripple3 (Friday at 4:43 AM)

RidinRelics said:


> I’ve done it numerous times since I retired, all solo rides. About 5 years ago I did 3 centuries in one week , riding a modern road bike. That year my goal was 12,000 mi and I made it, barely!



Awesome! 5 years ago you were my age.😅
Check this thread all the way through.
One of my posts was regarding Darren's post about "How many days...?"
400 miles in 5 days, put in a "40 hour week".🥰
I worked more last year than my average, my riding mileage dropped to 11,966 in 2022 (2 solo centuries), from 
13,851miles in 2021 (4 centuries+) 
i came home wet and cold trying to get 12,000  Sat.12/31/2022 32 miles in the rain.
"It's OK/i'm OK"




my record for this bike is 120 miles in a day, with the bag: 10/08/2019 "Merry Christmas Ride"
The more you ride, the more you want to.


----------



## RidinRelics (Friday at 5:03 AM)

tripple3 said:


> Awesome! 5 years ago you were my age.😅
> Check this thread all the way through.
> One of my posts was regarding Darren's post about "How many days...?"
> 400 miles in 5 days, put in a "40 hour week".🥰
> ...



I used to joke” riding is my job” That’s awesome! I know how hard and time cosuming that is, and to do that much mileage multiple years,( on a single speed?) terrific!  I rode around 9-10.000 for few years and now dropped off. The week I did 3 centuries I rode 550 miles,! I wish I had your riding weather, seems like it’s raining here for like 8 months out of the year!


----------



## ATXBIKEGUY (Friday at 12:13 PM)

I did my first century ride in 2020 on a 1977 Schwinn Super Le Tour. It was really windy but I finished and did another century ride in 2021 with 95 degree heat on a 1998 Serotta built Schwinn titanium Paramount. Here are pics.


----------

